# Wether resistant placards



## TimNY (Feb 9, 2011)

I am looking for a better quality placard than what we have.. What we have right now is like a wax-coated heavy stock.

THe problem is I don't know what I should be asking for.. I think polyester?

I need something I can staple to a structure or a tree and the wind won't blow it off.  Right now the staples just tear through our placards.

Can anybody point me in the right direction?


----------



## Jobsaver (Feb 9, 2011)

We laminate placards and notices that are going to be exposed for an indefinite time.


----------



## TimNY (Feb 9, 2011)

Yeah I was looking at a laminator.. it may be the way to go.

However, it would be nice to have them in the car so I can just magic marker it and staple it up.


----------



## fatboy (Feb 9, 2011)

We also laminate, you could laminate then use a perma-marker.


----------

